# American Football - TV



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

My boyfriend has just moved to Dubai and was wondering if anyone knows which TV channel/package shows American Football or if anyone knows whether there are any sports bars here that show the games?


----------



## pkmember (Aug 1, 2010)

*Watch TV Online*

I'm interested in learning whether you can watch NFL football online through the US network websites? Thanks for any help you can give us.


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Just watched some preseasn NFL on FOX TV...they may very well have the season?

And pkmember, there are sites where you may be able to stream live TV...


----------



## Dubai1 (Feb 2, 2009)

NFL is on Showsports and Fox, however it is difficult to get the actual games that are aired in advance but the coverage is pretty good.

Or you can get the HD stream from nfl.com:

https://gamepass.nfl.com/nflgp/secure/registerform

It works pretty good and just hook it up to your tv and your away.......


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

I have found several sites that stream NFL for free but the issue is with the internet speed and the resolution. I have not found one place in Dubai that shows NFL however, if anyone knows of a place please message me.


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Matt2234 said:


> I have found several sites that stream NFL for free but the issue is with the internet speed and the resolution. I have not found one place in Dubai that shows NFL however, if anyone knows of a place please message me.


do u mean that u can watch it online for free in Dubai or not? Sorry bit confused


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

newbie913 said:


> do u mean that u can watch it online for free in Dubai or not? Sorry bit confused


Yes, there are sites that are free to watch NFL and accessible in Dubai but they are subject to blackouts, a lot of ads, and sometimes requires signing up. I personal set up a VPN through US and use ESPN3.com to access the games on ESPN (mainly college games but also MNF). ESPN3.com is restricted in Dubai.

For NFL games that are not on ESPN I use the site ATDHE.Net - Watch Free Live Sports TV 

GO COWBOYS!!!


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

If anyone wants to plan something to watch the games, I'm in.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Matt2234 said:


> For NFL games that are not on ESPN I use the site ATDHE.Net - Watch Free Live Sports TV


I'm watching the Red Zone channel from the NFL Network from the atdhe.net website.
A little choppy b/c of the internet speed but about 80% comes across.
If someone gets a decent feed on their pc or tv please invite me to come and watch.
I'll bring the bean dip!!


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

xpatusa said:


> I'm watching the Red Zone channel from the NFL Network from the atdhe.net website.
> A little choppy b/c of the internet speed but about 80% comes across.
> If someone gets a decent feed on their pc or tv please invite me to come and watch.
> I'll bring the bean dip!!


Ya, the internet speed is killing me at my home, if someone has a good internet (like more than 1 Mbps dowload) and wants to watch/host the game let me know i will bring the chips haha


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Woohooo for being on vacation  FOOTBALL  Winning my fantasy team as of now  I love football 

Must find someone with football access in dubai!


----------



## IkumiM (Jul 31, 2010)

Fox had on the Steelers game on last night..Do you think maybe Boston Bar would show football? i havent been there but if its an american bar maybe?? I just hope there will be somewhere to watch march madness!!


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

*Fingers crossed*

Should have slingbox hooked up in a few. In the mean time I'm going to see about the web and how smooth it (hopefully) is. Allz invited if it works!


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Woohooo for being on vacation  FOOTBALL  Winning my fantasy team as of now  I love football
> 
> Must find someone with football access in dubai!


If you do, share the wealth!


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

The Hero said:


> Should have slingbox hooked up in a few. In the mean time I'm going to see about the web and how smooth it (hopefully) is. Allz invited if it works!


That would be awesome, please let us know if your able to get your slingbox hooked up. What is your internet speed if you dont mind me asking? You can run a speed test at Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test . I download at .3 Mbps (which is awful and i cant stream the games because its so slow)


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

Matt2234 said:


> That would be awesome, please let us know if your able to get your slingbox hooked up. What is your internet speed if you dont mind me asking? You can run a speed test at Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test . I download at .3 Mbps (which is awful and i cant stream the games because its so slow)


According to speedtest, I'm downloading at 10.49Mpbs plus I own a business at home in the States with commercial grade internet so it shouldn't be a prob. I'll let you know.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

I'm considering taking Mondays as holidays so that I can stay up late and watch football.
Yesterday was so much fun!

GO BEARS!!!


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

xpatusa said:


> I'm considering taking Mondays as holidays so that I can stay up late and watch football.
> Yesterday was so much fun!
> 
> GO BEARS!!!


I've got Cutler on my fantasy team so i will also have to root for the Bears this year lol


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

The Hero said:


> Should have slingbox hooked up in a few. In the mean time I'm going to see about the web and how smooth it (hopefully) is. Allz invited if it works!



does the slingbox work in Dubai? would you recommend it ? are some of the ports locked ? because im planning on getting it. but im skeptical im afraid it wont work here in Dubai


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

SKS777 said:


> does the slingbox work in Dubai? would you recommend it ? are some of the ports locked ? because im planning on getting it. but im skeptical im afraid it wont work here in Dubai


As long as you have a fast internet connection, then it works fine. No issues.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> As long as you have a fast internet connection, then it works fine. No issues.


 AWESOME becuz lately ive been viewing FOX 7 and CW austin online abc florida and nbc i miss watching stuff on TV like i used to in the States so thanks for your help


----------

